# Sometimes your calipers just aren't big enough.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just learning the software.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that is awesome 
Painting all the little detail must have been a chore ?

So now that you've got some time in with your new machine, any complaints?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

No detail painting. Just spray paint it all black then silver with a roller.








Only complaint is no dust collection.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

kinda makes my 12 inch Starrett look tiny... Probably cheaper as well!

Which program did you create the project in?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

kp91 said:


> kinda makes my 12 inch Starrett look tiny... Probably cheaper as well!
> 
> Which program did you create the project in?


Vectric Aspire. And I'm sure yours cost more than mine.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Sort of off subject, but I have a 34" caliper. Never have really needed it gut I have it.

It consists of Wixey R700 digital read out tht is installed on the Icrea LS fence positioner. 
The set up ls limited to about a 34" maximum distance between the blade and the fence.

Even lthough the rails are for 52" set up, I am limited due to the fact that I have the cast iron wings installed on the saw and have the rails far enough to the left of of the saw to accommodate the router table. 

This arrangement does provide pretty much the equivalent a 34" digital readout set of ov calipers. I have never needed to use the arrangement but the title of this thread prompted me to mention it.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Pro4824 said:


> No detail painting. Just spray paint it all black then silver with a roller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valy inerresting indeed, 

Jerry


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Back in the Day, the high school I attended had a 6' slip stick (AKA slide rule) in the math department. Believe it was a WW II training aid.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A very clever project and a great conversation starter.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good Idea and it turned out great.

Looks good on that wall above the CNC.

Time to start looking into dust collection, especially if you cut MDF all the time.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I still have my slide rule from college. We weren't allowed to use them in high school.
What about the use of the Starrett name? Copyrighted logo? I frequent another forum where that was a big issue with military logos.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> I still have my slide rule from college. We weren't allowed to use them in high school.
> What about the use of the Starrett name? Copyrighted logo? I frequent another forum where that was a big issue with military logos.


If it is for personal use and not to mass produced for sell then there is no problem.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> I still have my slide rule from college. We weren't allowed to use them in high school.
> What about the use of the Starrett name? Copyrighted logo? I frequent another forum where that was a big issue with military logos.


I'd like to be able to sell a few of these. I contacted Mitutoyo about using their name but haven't heard back from them so it looks like if I want to sell these, I'll just put my name on them.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Pro4824 said:


> I'll just put my name on them.


Sounds like a better plan and makes it more unique.

And, what shop doesn't need one of those?
Steve.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike, a guy on this or another forum got into trouble just for mentioning the name of a farm equipment company that has green and yellow colors.
Pro4824, I would hold off until I heard from the company. I had a friend who had to pay a lot of $$$ for trademark infringement.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Knothead- ...... Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You know, that might be an awesome carving to turn into a shop clock.....



And you could even make a digital version for the 'kids' these days who can't read an analog clock. Or Vernier Calipers, or a Dial Caliper.....


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

kp91 said:


> And you could even make a digital version for the 'kids' these days who can't read an analog clock. Or Vernier Calipers, or a Dial Caliper.....


Many have only seen digital calipers.


----------



## ArTrvlr (Aug 22, 2009)

*Your own brand*



Pro4824 said:


> I'd like to be able to sell a few of these. I contacted Mitutoyo about using their name but haven't heard back from them so it looks like if I want to sell these, I'll just put my name on them.


Just create your own brand... call it Stareat.:wink:


----------



## graeme.c.payne (Jun 21, 2017)

After a long career in metrology (the science & application of measurement) and calibration, I GOTTA have one of those! It makes my 10" RAS saw blade clock green with envy!


----------

